# A hook up I can't figure out....



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Folks,

Well I won the Axiom M100s:woohoo:

Now the wife is asking for me to move the M22is I have on stands down to the living room and hook them up to the TV.

TV is a Panasonic plasma with the Digital optical output jack (so much fun)

Current setup (which I personally think is fine) is a Genfen Optical to RCA converter going to a pair of powered AudioEngine2s. The beauty of this is that I can hook up my wireless headphones to the AudioEngines B input and it will Output (yes I said output) the signal that is going into the A input from the Genfen. This way the wife can have the TV at a level she wants (low) and I can wear the headphones and actually hear stuff.


NOW, she wants the M22is down there and I can't figure out has to hook it up and still be able to have her listen are her volume and I still get to use my headphones.

There is no room for a AVR except for Behind the TV which will pooch being able to use the remote, but even then I couldn't hook up the speakers AND the headphones.

Let me know your ideas

Tks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I thought about it and the only thing I can think off is:

Split the RCA off the Gefen using a couple of Y connectors then one Y can go to an RCA to 3.5 converter cable and the other RCA can go to a Class T like the Dayton DTA-120 which is small enough to fit with the cable box. Its going to make a rats nest of wires and the sound quality from added noise from all those patch connections may make it intolerable to listen too. 

NOTE: Even in the current setup if you leave the speakers on with the TV off the wife sayes she can hear a squeal coming from the speakers, with my tinnitus I can't hear it unless I put my ear to the speaker


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I can see how this will be difficult. your second post should work. Have you thought about placing the TV on top of a receiver?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Have you thought about placing the TV on top of a receiver?


Hi Tony,

Won't work, the TV fills the opening there is only the 2-3 inches at the bottom between the start of the screen and the bottom of the base.

There are two cubbies under the TV that currently house a Blu Ray on one side and the cable box on the other. I could stack them and have one open but only something less then 4" will fit in there and thats not a reciever, besides its just stereo, there will be no surround.


----------



## lbluser (Feb 16, 2015)

Andre said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Well I won the Axiom M100s:woohoo:
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I am new to the forum, but have been an Audiophile, now Audio/Videophile since the advent of HD everything. Well, my first response to solve your wireless headphone problem is to purchase a wireless extender to extend your signal between your headphones and your transceiver. I will have to think about the rest and get back to you later. Hope this helps!

lbluser


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Marantz slim line stereo receivers are 4" and a tiny bit high. I wonder if they would fit?
http://ca.marantz.com/ca/Products/P...=HiFiComponents&SubCatId=&SN=1&PN=1&SO=&PIds=


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The Marantz slim line stereo receivers are 4" and a tiny bit high. I wonder if they would fit?


Only if I took off the feet, it wouldn't have alot of breathing room.


I am also looking at a separate amp for the M100's, the Emotiva XPA 200 is about the most I want to spend, do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Pioneer receiver is only 2.5" high
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Pioneer+Receivers/VSX-C300


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The only thing I would used on the Pioneer is the amplifier section. I wouldn't want to move from HDMI to analog connectivity between components


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

thats a hard one, Im not sure what else to suggest. 

For an amp I have always loved Carver amps. You can find many on ebay like this M1.0T
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARVER-M-1-...967?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b2e6177
I had one years ago and it was always reliable.

Another option if you dont mind the fan is a Samson servo series amp. I have two in my rack and I do not hear them at all. this Servo 300 would be plenty.
http://www.axemusic.com/store/produ...-2-x-150W-at-4ohms-Rackmount-Power-Amplifier/


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will have a look at the samson, however, I have always been a lemon magnet so I try to say away from buy used stuff unless it is from someone I know.

tks


----------

